# Problema con Postfix...[RSIOLTO ma mi è sorto un dubbio...]

## Naspe

Ciao a tutti,

L'altro ieri ho installato un server di posta seguendo la guida qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network .

Per 1 giorno e mezzo ha funzionato. Poi ha smesso e non riesco a capire cosa diavolo ho combinato. Non ricordo assolutamente di aver modificato nulla nei files di configurazione  :Sad: 

Il problema che mi da e' che non riesco a ricevere mail dall'esterno. Dall'interno funziona tutto correttamente.

Ecco un estratto dei log (dal basso verso l'alto):

```

postfix/smtpd[2205]: disconnect from unknown[213.155.192.211]

 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<naspe@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it> 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<naspe@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it>

 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <valentina@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<valentina@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it>

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <valentina@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<valentina@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it> 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<naspe@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it> 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[213.155.192.211]: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<naspe@telvia.it> to=<naspe@naspenet.org> proto=ESMTP helo=<TANK.telvia.it> 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: connect from unknown[213.155.192.211] 

postfix/smtpd[2205]: starting TLS engine 
```

Questa e' la mail che torna indietro a chi me la manda:

```

-   These recipients of your message have been processed by the mail server:

naspe@naspenet.org; Failed; 5.5.0 (other or undefined protocol status)

Remote MTA mail.naspenet.org: SMTP diagnostic: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

```

Questo e' l'output del comando postconf -n:

```

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = caronte, localhost.naspenet.org, localhost, naspenet.org, caronte.naspenet.org, mail.naspenet.org, mail

mydomain = naspenet.org

myhostname = caronte.naspenet.org

mynetworks = 192.168.3.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

relay_domains = $mydestination

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

```

Altre info:

```

caronte root # domainname

naspenet

```

```

caronte root # dnsdomainname

naspenet.org

```

```

caronte root # hostname

caronte

```

Di piu' non so davvero che dire... Le mail all'interno passano perfettamente. Ho provato a mandarle da domini diversi verso indirizzi diversi del mio server ma nulla.

Ho cercato sul forum qui e su google ma non ne vengo a capo. La cosa che mi lascia perplesso e' che per quasi 2 gg ha finzionato perfettamente.

Qui sembra essere un problema simile ad quando blocca i relay non consentiti... Qualcosa come se non riconoscesse che gli indirizzi sono i suoi...

P.S.: Io mando perfettamente le mail all'esterno, fetchmail scarica correttamente le mail da altre caselle e le passa correttamente al server, uso .maildir/ come inbox.

Saluti,

----------

## fat_penguin

Prova a settare il nome e il dominio della tua macchina dentro il file 

```
/etc/hosts
```

 ...

ecco un esempio

```
127.0.0.1       pingu.domain.ch      pingu   localhost

```

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## Naspe

E' gia configurato cosi....

----------

## n3m0

Io ho seguito questo.

Più minimale, più ordinato, più pulito e subito ha funzionato tutto.

Se ti serve Postfix solo a te in locale per inviare email, direi che sei a posto.

----------

## Naspe

No mi serve anche per altra gente.

La cosa che piu mi fa girare le scatole e' che all'inizio ha funzionato e nn riesco a capire cosa ho fatto per rovinare tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## tocas

Ciao, ho in produzione un mailsever simile al tuo da circa un mese.

Del tuo main.cf non mi convince questa riga :

```
 smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination 
```

che sostanzialmente differisce dal mio solo per questo parametro.

 *Quote:*   

> smtpd_client_restrictions (default: empty)
> 
>     Optional SMTP server access restrictions in the context of a client SMTP connection request.
> 
>     The default is to allow all connection requests.
> ...

 

Io proverei a commentare la riga e rifare alcuni test da domini esterni.

Altra cosa...il valore finale del parametro in oggetto 

```
reject_unauth_destination
```

 non risulta valido secondo la guida che trovi quì http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html

Antonio

-----

----------

## Naspe

Ora provo subito a commentare quella riga.

Pero nn ho capito cosa vuoi dire riguardo a 

```
reject_unauth_destination
```

Secondo la giuda che mi hai linkato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> reject_unauth_destination 
> 
> Reject the request unless one of the following is true: 
> ...

 

Quindi il mio reject_unauth_destination dovrebbe rifiutare tutto ameno che nn forwardi a qualche server che rientra in $relay_domains o, come nel mio caso, non si la destinazione finale di qualche indirizzo che rientra in $mydestination... e nel mio mydestination c'e' naspenet.org... Quindi dovrebbe accettare gli indirizzi che finiscono con @naspenet.org... 

O ho capito male?

----------

## Naspe

ho provato a commentare quella riga e a restartare il servizio ma nulla  :Sad: 

Questa e' l'utlima mail che mi e' tornata indietro...

```

The original message was received at Mon, 28 Feb 2005 18:56:49 +0100 from [172.19.5.43]

   ----- The following addresses had permanent fatal errors ----- <naspe@naspenet.org>

    (reason: 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied)

   ----- Transcript of session follows ----- ... while talking to mail.naspenet.org.:

>>> DATA

<<< 554 <naspe@naspenet.org>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

554 5.0.0 Service unavailable

<<< 554 Error: no valid recipients

```

----------

## tocas

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pero nn ho capito cosa vuoi dire riguardo a 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho ricontrollato la guida... ma a me non risulta valido il valore 

```
reject_unauth_destination
```

 in 

```
smtpd_client_restrictions
```

 mentre è nella lista del parametro 

```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions
```

.

Comunque se hai commentato la riga e il problema è rimasto non si tratta di questo.... anche se non sono del tutto convinto.

Fino a domani mattina non posso più postare, comunque ho altre due macchine con la solita configurazione funzionante, se intanto non ne vieni a capo domani controllo anche le altre e ti faccio sapere.

Ciao

Antonio

----

----------

## AlterX

Mi sa che il tuo problema non è quello!

Se hai seguito l'how-to in inglese, va tutto ok.

Il tuo problema è che quando arriva una mail non riesce a memorizzarla nella dir usata da postfix per

mancanza di permessi...controlla che il proprietario sia lo stesso per i protocolli e postfix.

----------

## tocas

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Mi sa che il tuo problema non è quello!
> 
> Se hai seguito l'how-to in inglese, va tutto ok.
> 
> Il tuo problema è che quando arriva una mail non riesce a memorizzarla nella dir usata da postfix per
> ...

 

...confermo.

Ho fatto alcune prove inserendo anche questa direttiva 

```
smtpd_client_restrictions
```

 e non si è mai verificato il tuo problema anche restringendo ulteriormente i permessi alla rete interna.

Ho ricontrollato il mio 

```
postconf -n
```

 e sostanzialmente è uguale al tuo.

----

----------

## Naspe

Ho risolto.

Come ho fatto? Bo...

Diciamo che preso dalla carogna ho riconfigurato tutto  :Very Happy: 

Credo che il problema fosse nel file /etc/hosts che avevo scritto troppi alias e mi sa che andava in merda...

I permessi alle cartelle non li ho cambiati quindi non era quello.

Appena torno a casa vi posto il file di conf che funziona.

Grazie a tutti per il supporto.

----------

## mdshort

Escriben tu /etc/hosts aqui

----------

## Naspe

 *mdshort wrote:*   

> Escriben tu /etc/hosts aqui

 

```
 127.0.0.1 caronte.naspenet.org caronte localhost.localdomain localhost 
```

----------

## Naspe

Ecco la configurazione finale funzionante:

```

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

home_mailbox = .maildir/

html_directory = no

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

mydestination = $myhostname, $myhostname.$mydomain, $mydomain, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

mydomain = naspenet.org

myhostname = caronte

mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.3.0/24, 192.168.0.0/24

mynetworks_style = subnet

myorigin = $mydomain

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

relay_domains = $mydestination

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

setgid_group = postdrop

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

smtpd_use_tls = yes

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

```

Ora funziona perfettamente tutto... Rimane solo una cosina... 

Ho il livello di log di TLS a 3 come si vede qui sopra e nei log trovo spesso questo errore (dal basso verso l'alto):

```

postfix/smtpd[16416]: disconnect from www.olis107.com[216.127.66.30]

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept error from www.olis107.com[216.127.66.30]: -1

postfix/smtpd[16416]: warning: Read failed in network_biopair_interop with errno=0: num_read=0, want_read=5

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read client certificate A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:error in SSLv3 read client certificate A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: read from 080B10A8 [080BA778] (5 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 flush data

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 04d9 - <SPACES/NULS>?

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 04d0 16 03 01 00 04 0e ......

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 04c0 00 c2 e6 65 e6 f8 8b 05|da c5 a3 fa 54 ae 6f 52 ...e.... ....T.oR

ostfix/smtpd[16416]: 04b0 87 4a f1 da d4 8c 03 6c|7c b2 0b 55 98 bc dc ce .J.....l |..U....

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 04a0 9e c6 cf 86 9c 12 34 d3|6c fa dd a7 f4 1f e5 5b ......4. l......[

....sbrodolata di roba tutta simile....

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0010 4d 01 7d 7c ee fa ac a2|89 6c c8 a9 83 8c 27 d2 M.}|.... .l....'.

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0000 16 03 01 00 4a 02 00 00|46 03 01 42 24 ac df 7f ....J... F..B$...

postfix/smtpd[16416]: write to 080B10A8 [080C88C8] (1241 bytes => 1241 (0x4D9))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server done A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write key exchange A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write certificate A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 write server hello A   

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:SSLv3 read client hello A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0060 13 .

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0050 80 08 10 fd 60 89 de 41|13 12 43 fe a6 71 38 bb ....`..A ..C..q8.

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0040 00 11 00 00 08 00 00 06|00 00 03 04 00 80 02 00 ........ ........

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0030 00 00 15 00 00 12 00 00|09 06 00 40 00 00 14 00 ........ ...@....

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0020 65 00 00 64 00 00 63 00|00 62 00 00 61 00 00 60 e..d..c. .b..a..`

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0010 00 05 00 00 04 03 00 80|01 00 80 08 00 80 00 00 ........ ........

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0000 00 00 16 00 00 13 00 00|0a 07 00 c0 00 00 66 00 ........ ......f.

postfix/smtpd[16416]: read from 080B10A8 [080BA783] (97 bytes => 97 (0x61))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello B

postfix/smtpd[16416]: read from 080B10A8 [080BA783] (97 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: 0000 80 6a 01 03 01 00 51 00|00 00 10 .j....Q. ...

postfix/smtpd[16416]: read from 080B10A8 [080BA778] (11 bytes => 11 (0xB))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:error in SSLv2/v3 read client hello A

postfix/smtpd[16416]: read from 080B10A8 [080BA778] (11 bytes => -1 (0xFFFFFFFF))

postfix/smtpd[16416]: SSL_accept:before/accept initialization

postfix/smtpd[16416]: setting up TLS connection from www.olis107.com[216.127.66.30]

postfix/smtpd[16416]: connect from www.olis107.com[216.127.66.30]

postfix/smtpd[16416]: starting TLS engine

```

E' na cosa grave dottore?  :Very Happy: 

Ancora grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

Ciao ciao

----------

## Naspe

nessuna idea?

----------

